# Billing for UroDynamics



## cecilia73 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good morning everyone

I have an obgyn which is billing for eurodynamics. I am new to this and was wondering if anyone out there has been billing for such and if so what are the cpt codes? What are carriers reimbursing? Does anyone have a sample billing sheet they are willing to share and go over. Any and all help is greatttttllllyyy appreciated.
Thanks all


----------



## conniealso (Aug 23, 2012)

*Urodynamics*

Ceclia,

We do a limited amount in our OB GYN practice.

PST (potassium test)
51700
J3480

RESCUE
51700
J1644

DMSO
51700
J1212
J1644
J3301

51725

51736
Like I said it is limited, but maybe will give an area to go to.

Good Luck, Connie


----------



## cecilia73 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Connie. This helps alot!


----------



## summer1990 (Aug 24, 2012)

Use  51729, 51784 and 51797


----------

